# Has anyone tried to install or replicate this theme on 9.04? I tried but..



## vbx (Apr 29, 2009)

failed..  Got the theme, font, and that's about it.  None of the applications worked.  (email, music, photo, bookmark, desktop icons,  etc etc.)

http://rukmal.weerawarana.org/2009/03/how-to-install-hp-mie.html


----------



## vbx (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, any 1 knows why when I minimize a window, it disappears instead of going to the lower panel?  In order to go back to that window, I have to do a "alt + tab"...  Wierd.


----------

